# Bachmann C-19



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Has anyone received the new Bachmann C-19? Have the 'advertised' new features in fact been incorportaed with this model?Jerry


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'd love to hear TOC review this engine. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

"Yeah, I'd love to hear TOC review this engine." 

Long live The Good Old Days!


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I got one and installed a Phoenix P8 and Aristo Revo with Capacitor board and have it wired to run on track or battery power. It is really geared low and take very little voltage to get it to move. I have not been able to figure out how to wire up chuff sensors to Phoenix so I use reed switch with 3 magnets on tender wheel and this gives 4 chuffs per driver revolution. Had to glue magnets since wheels are not magnetic. Mr Norton showed how to wire up chuff sensors on my two K-27's, hope some smart electronics guy can help me with the C-19. The first time I ran it was on a small display I do every year at our Church Bazaar. See link below for pics & vids..................Jim

https://picasaweb.google.com/Trainman24/2012Bazaar


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 30 Nov 2012 11:54 AM 
"Yeah, I'd love to hear TOC review this engine." 

Long live The Good Old Days! 

Maybe if you contact him directory he might give you his two cents, but I think the "official" online review days are long gone.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 30 Nov 2012 01:27 PM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 30 Nov 2012 11:54 AM 
"Yeah, I'd love to hear TOC review this engine." 

Long live The Good Old Days! 

Maybe if you contact him directory he might give you his two cents, but I think the "official" online review days are long gone. TOC was harassed so much for his opinions on this particular site, he finally left and lives on at another site. His assessments on various locomotives were well researched AND proven to be correct. Too bad that he doesn't show up here NOW. He is missed!


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By jmill24 on 30 Nov 2012 12:36 PM 
I got one and installed a Phoenix P8 and Aristo Revo with Capacitor board and have it wired to run on track or battery power. It is really geared low and take very little voltage to get it to move. I have not been able to figure out how to wire up chuff sensors to Phoenix so I use reed switch with 3 magnets on tender wheel and this gives 4 chuffs per driver revolution. Had to glue magnets since wheels are not magnetic. Mr Norton showed how to wire up chuff sensors on my two K-27's, hope some smart electronics guy can help me with the C-19. The first time I ran it was on a small display I do every year at our Church Bazaar. See link below for pics & vids..................Jim

https://picasaweb.google.com/Trainman24/2012Bazaar


To hook up a P8 to a C-19 do the following. Hook the two P8 DCC inputs C1:6 and C1:7 to the rail contacts on the C-19 circuit board. Connect the power inputs on the P8 C1;1 and C1:2 to the + and - connectors on the C-19 board. 

When using the Aristo Revo C1:6 and C1:7 go to the motor connectors rather then the rail contacts.

Once you get your P8 working properly it is eash to hook up the chuff.

To hook up the chuff, simply connect the P8 chuff input C2:2 to the Chuff output on the C19 circuit board.

This assuumes that the Aristo Revo you are using will power the Locomotive's internal electronics (such as the fan in the tender). If not you will need to add a rectifier between the rail inputs on the C-19 board and the Locomotives + and -.

Hope that helps

Stan


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 

> He (TOC) is missed! 

Indeed he is. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stan,

Thanks very much...................Jim


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I installed a PB-11 in one and found the space to be very limited. It does come with a speaker and a lot of weight. Also with a fan that I removed to make some space.


----------

